

Colgate Total Ingredient Linked to Hormones, Cancer Spotlights FDA Process - zabalmendi
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-08-11/in-35-pages-buried-at-fda-worries-over-colgate-s-total.html

======
Someone1234
Just to save people the click, it is triclosan again. This story has been
resurfacing for at least the last few YEARS but yet it is still on the market.

I for one have moved to a triclosan free liquid hand soap but a lot of
toothpastes continue to contain it.

~~~
instakill
That's funny because the only reason I buy Colgate Total is because it's the
only toothpaste with triclosan.

~~~
freehunter
What is it about triclosan that earns your purchase? Genuine question.

~~~
qohen
[Note: I'm not the guy you're asking and this isn't meant to be any kind of
advice -- dental or otherwise]

My dentist told me that Colgate Total was better at killing plaque-creating
bacteria due to its use of Triclosan.

I just found a FAQ from Colgate about the use of Triclosan in Colgate Total
[1] -- here's a short excerpt:

 _Colgate Total® toothpaste is uniquely formulated with 0.3% of the
antibacterial ingredient triclosan to fight harmful plaque germs, which are
the cause of most common dental problems. Colgate Total® is clinically proven
to work better than other toothpastes to reduce these germs that can cause the
gum disease gingivitis._

[1] [http://www.colgatetotal.com/triclosan-
faq](http://www.colgatetotal.com/triclosan-faq)

------
schrodingersCat
I do appreciate knowing that this ingredient is in Colgate Total. That tube is
getting thrown out!

Let be clear, this is really old news. Here are a couple HN threads on the
topic:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6917335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6917335)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1251369](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1251369).

~~~
Multics
Lets be clear, those old stories are in regards to soaps!

~~~
schrodingersCat
Soaps containing triclosan...

Toxicity is usually not contained to just one cell-type or organ. My point is
that given the past toxicological evidence for this compound, this story
should not come as a surprise to anyone.

~~~
Multics
> Soaps containing triclosan

I clearly know that. Look what I said.

> this story should not come as a surprise to anyone.

It's come as a surprise to you:

'I do appreciate knowing that this ingredient is in Colgate Total. That tube
is getting thrown out!'

------
chaostheory
I didn't know it was in toothpaste. I do know that it's in hand soap, body
soap, and even tissues now.

~~~
kolev
It's even in antimicrobial Q-tips... pretty much it's everywhere it could be
used.

~~~
tjr
It's like the high-fructose corn syrup of the personal hygiene world.

------
notastartup
lol....and I was about to go buy Colgate toothpaste because the tv ads show
that it's the only way to fight cavaties and germs efficiently.

